# Proof of Concept. Woodburning Project #1



## hewunch (Oct 15, 2011)

So I got a woodburner from someone on here. I got a good deal, and I am very pleased. Anyway, I have never done any woodburning so I did some playing around with an idea I had last night. The wood is maple and the colors are markers. Since I am new at this, I would love ideas and suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## juteck (Oct 15, 2011)

First thing I thought of was "The Yellow Brick Road".  I see some potential with this -- keep exploring, keep practicing.  Looks good.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks John. I am surprised at over 200 views and only 1 response.


----------



## mbroberg (Oct 16, 2011)

There is some real potential there Hans.  I like it.


----------



## 76winger (Oct 16, 2011)

Although I don't recognize anything in the pattern It's got a cool appearance to it. Like the others said. Keep exploring, you may be on to something new and exciting!


----------



## clapiana (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok I give what is it?  Isn't all that burning going to get turned off when you cut that blank down to size?


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 17, 2011)

A good thing to do it make yourself some story boards.  Use thin pieces of different kinds of wood.  Practice each tip on the board, making different lines, strokes, designs.  It will give you information about how each wood reacts, burns, depth of burn.  Keep these and then you have them available so that when you want to make something you will know the setting needed, the length of time it takes to get the burn or texture that you want to obtain.  Keep a written record to go with each board.
What kind of burner?  You can get a different stroke from each side of the tip.  Depending on the burner you can also make your own tips.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 18, 2011)

I was going for a brick wall and two roads concept. As far as it getting turned off, it would be the final step before finish, so it would remain.

Cindy thanks for the advice. It is a two pen station, and I need to learn more about what each tip should be for.


----------



## holmqer (Oct 18, 2011)

Very nice work, I look forward to seeing where you take this when it makes it into a pen


----------



## NC Wood Art (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with clapiana, unless I missed something in the photo the pen has yet to be turned down, you will turn all that burning in to sawdust. Or maybe practice before turning & reburn it when you get close to final clearance. I did a couple spalted pecan compartment key rings & used copper wire to burn grooves into them after notching them with skew.


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't know what it is really, other than a pen barrel..but I think it looks really cool! If it's finished size, drill it out and give it some parts!


----------

